# hacking DC animated to AC ?



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

find out the voltage and amperage needed and get a wall transformer the same output. Kinda like the ones you use to charge a cell phone and such. Allelectronics has a good selection.


----------



## JSellers202 (Apr 24, 2007)

You can also purchase a universal DC adapter. Amazon sells one for under $4.
Amazon.com: Jwin JWNJAC52 Universal Ac/Dc Adapter (500 Ma): Electronics

All you should have to do is remove the battery compartment, cut the end off the adapter and solder the wires together. 

The advantage of using the universal adapter is that you can give it the same amount of power as the batteries for normal operation or you can give it less power which might give you a cool effect (like sounds are a little spookier or the motors move a little slower).

Hope that helps.


----------

